# Couldn't log on last night



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2019)

I tried to get on the Forum last night, and gave up after about an hour of trying off & on:

I kept getting the same thing, in the Screen Shot below:

Was I alone on this?

Bear


----------



## kit s (Jun 8, 2019)

Ya me too


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 8, 2019)

Ten minute game misconduct penalty for to many posts on the forum.

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 8, 2019)

The guy that runs the Chicago server was probably outside taking the W flag off the lawn when you needed him to send you thru .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks Guys!!
Every time something like this happens, my lack of 'Puter knowledge kicks in & I Panic. Last time (2 weeks ago) it was Lightning that hit. We heard the sizzle from up in the loft (sounded like "ZzzzZZTTTtt").
Lightning took out our Time Capsule & our network router that time.

A couple years ago, it was our big screen TV.
Sounded pretty much the same.
I guess it's because we're one of the highest houses within a few miles of here.

Bear


----------



## kit s (Jun 8, 2019)

aw maybe a lightning rod is in order...just a thought


----------



## Jonok (Jun 8, 2019)

Had the same issue


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 8, 2019)

I had the same problem here in TN.  It was back up pretty fast though!


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2019)

had the problem here, didn't last long though.


----------



## mooncusser (Jun 8, 2019)

Yep, I had the same and it was back up quickly. Figured something with a server or router. Maybe sunspots. Or that swarm of ladybugs that showed up on weather radar.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 8, 2019)

I had a cow get out n chew the lines to the forum.  Sorry.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 8, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> I had a cow get out n chew the lines to the forum.  Sorry.


guess he didn't like what he was reading,figured he might be next!


----------

